# Show us your Train Station



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

Show us your Train Station. I’ll start:

View attachment 482648


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

You have all seen them before, but here we go.

View attachment 482652


View attachment 482654


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

Nice pictures Brian. Who is the maker of your North Pole Station?

Emile


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have a few stations on the platform. One is just a platform in the suburbs…half of a two-platform Atlas kit. The other half of the Atlas kit resides on one side of the tracks in town. With a Menards station on the other side of the tracks. There is also a trolley stop here on the lower level. My mother had a ceramics hobby and would often make Christmas gifts of ceramics. The third station was one such gift in 1991 and includes the name of my hometown.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

Lionel's aluminum Rico Station. Elizabeth custom painted it to the PE colors.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

Lehigh74 said:


> I have a few stations on the platform. One is just a platform in the suburbs…half of a two-platform Atlas kit. The other half of the Atlas kit resides on one side of the tracks in town. With a Menards station on the other side of the tracks. There is also a trolley stop here on the lower level. My mother had a ceramics hobby and would often make Christmas gifts of ceramics. The third station was one such gift in 1991 and includes the name of my hometown.


Bob,
Your downtown scene is spectacular! And of course the one-of-a-kind station made by your Mother is priceless. What a special gift that was.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Lionel's aluminum Rico Station. Elizabeth custom painted it to the PE colors.


Elizabeth did an outstanding job! It looks great.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

Always liked this Woodland Scenics “The Depot” and ordered it when it was first offered. The small town look is mostly what attracted me to it. I’ve populated it so that it includes small vignettes that I think help add to its overall interest. There are also a couple of passenger platforms on the layout, with one primarily used at a trolley stop.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

Great thread, Emile.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

Nice photos Denny. The Flag pole is a perfect addition.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

PDDMI said:


> Always liked this Woodland Scenics “The Depot” and ordered it when it was first offered. The small town look is mostly what attracted me to it. I’ve populated it so that it includes small vignettes that I think help add to its overall interest. There are also a couple of passenger platforms on the layout, with one primarily used at a trolley stop.


Excellent work Paul. The vignettes make the station come to life. I love the busy downton in the background.

Emile


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Great thread, Emile.


I agree


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Excellent work Paul. The vignettes make the station come to life. I love the busy downton in the background.
> 
> Emile


Thanks Emile...always wonder if maybe all of those little peeps all come to life after the lights are turned out for the evening???


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

This is my main station. I also have two station platforms but they still need details like benches and people.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

Country Joe said:


> This is my main station. I also have two station platforms but they still need details like benches and people.
> 
> View attachment 482708


Great detail, right down to the suitcase next to the bench with the seated women. 

Also very nice "Depth of field" in your photo. Are you a Canon, Nikon or iPhone X photographer?

Emile


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

*Is “Under Construction” allowed?*

Last time we saw it was in York at Harry’s display. Head house, rear of N and W Roanoke station. Needed to complete the front brick terminal, etc.

Awaiting a phone call to come to New Jersey and pick up the completed station. Hope it isn’t during snow season. 











Okay, okay Emile, yeah we snuck one in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

PDDMI said:


> Thanks Emile...always wonder if maybe all of those little peeps all come to life after the lights are turned out for the evening???


There is a great YouTube video ypu might enjoy called "Stop, Watch, Love" were Artista style figures are animated and move about the train layout. It's very well done.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

Bill Webb said:


> Last time we saw it was in York at Harry’s display. Head house, rear of N and W Roanoke station. Needed to complete the front brick terminal, etc.
> 
> Awaiting a phone call to come to New Jersey and pick up the completed station. Hope it isn’t during snow season.


I saw that at York as well. It is very well done and will make for a one-of-a-kind Masterpiece/Centerpiece when you add it to your layout in February...2020!

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2019)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Great detail, right down to the suitcase next to the bench with the seated women.
> 
> Also very nice "Depth of field" in your photo. Are you a Canon, Nikon or iPhone X photographer?
> 
> Emile


Thanks Emile, I have a Canon DSLR but this photo was taken with my Samsung Galaxy S8+ smartphone. It takes pretty good pictures.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*137 PreWar*


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Patapsco Valley RR (Feb 23, 2016)

This is my train station used for my Modules when running trains with the National Capital Trackers.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Elizabeth did an outstanding job! It looks great.


I agree.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Nice photos Denny. The Flag pole is a perfect addition.
> 
> Emile


Thanks Emile. Everyone has nice photos.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Country Joe said:


> Thanks Emile, I have a Canon DSLR but this photo was taken with my Samsung Galaxy S8+ smartphone. It takes pretty good pictures.


:smilie_daumenpos: Agree with you Joe about the great picture taking quality of the Samsung phone. My Samsung Galaxy Note 9 takes fantastic photos and video. It's been rated by the majority of tech and photo magazine reviewers as having the best camera capabilities of any cellphone, except Google's Pixel 3 XL and camera-wise outperforms the Apple iPhone XS Max. it's a fabulous phablet with 1+ terabyte of memory and 8 gigs of ram. Since owning it. I don't carry my Canon DSRL around as much as I did prior to getting it. With my Note 9 in my pocket, it's safe to say I'm covered for almost any photo taking op. .:thumbsup:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

:thumbsup: That's a great station you've made, Lee. Indeed, you're quite the talented and accomplished model builder! I always enjoy seeing the things you create or modify.
Btw, everybody, these are all great photos you folks have posted. :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2019)

Nice Stations T-Man, Michael, Chris and Lee. One thing that seems to be common is that every Station is unique and personalized. It's Possible that the Train Station is the "Signature" piece of many, if not most layouts. Thanks to all for sharing and hopefully to others who continue to contribute to this thread.

Emile


----------



## Palms to Pines (Dec 31, 2018)

Here's my scratch built Palm Springs station.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2019)

Very nice train station, Palms to Pines.


----------



## Palms to Pines (Dec 31, 2018)

Thank you, PTC! The first photo I took outside on my balcony in natural light with real trees for a backdrop. I get people who think it's a real building in that picture. It's a fun technique.
John


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2019)

John, that was me first impression. Just outstanding.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Also seen before, my smaller version of the GCT, greatly enhanced by Harry Heike and sitting on the Harry Heike base.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Only the local trains stop here. 









Pete


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

You saw it before but here is again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2019)

Forrest, you have the best version of the 2nd Edition of the GCT known to mankind. Not even close to anyone else.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2019)

ogaugeguy said:


> :smilie_daumenpos: Agree with you Joe about the great picture taking quality of the Samsung phone. My Samsung Galaxy Note 9 takes fantastic photos and video. It's been rated by the majority of tech and photo magazine reviewers as having the best camera capabilities of any cellphone, except Google's Pixel 3 XL and camera-wise outperforms the Apple iPhone XS Max. it's a fabulous phablet with 1+ terabyte of memory and 8 gigs of ram. Since owning it. I don't carry my Canon DSRL around as much as I did prior to getting it. With my Note 9 in my pocket, it's safe to say I'm covered for almost any photo taking op. .:thumbsup:


I do the same thing! I only take the Canon DSLR when I want to be able to us a telephoto lens. The Galaxy S8 has become my everyday camera and video recorder.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2019)

Palms to Pines said:


> Thank you, PTC! The first photo I took outside on my balcony in natural light with real trees for a backdrop. I get people who think it's a real building in that picture. It's a fun technique.
> John


John, before I read your post I thought the first picture of the station was the prototype and the second was the model on your layout. Excellent modeling and photography! :appl:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2019)

Palms to Pines said:


> Here's my scratch built Palm Springs station.


Wow! That is First Class modeling all the way. Very well done.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2019)

Forrest, your layout is beautifully done. The GCT just stands out as a focal point, perfectly situated in your design.

Pete, Your station scene looks like it should appear in a movie. The level of detail is outstanding and a real joy to look at.

Andre, I thought your photo was an old black and white of the real thing. Your modeling is outstanding!

Emile


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> Only the local trains stop here.
> 
> View attachment 482766
> 
> ...


That looks the same as mine Pete...only better. Adding the light makes big difference.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice photos guys. Since I don't have an indoor layout, I tried to make my workshop resemble a freight/passenger station.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

COOL DON COOL.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

laz57 said:


> COOL DON COOL.


Thanks George.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

From the latest layout......using the MTH municipal building as the station building.....









Peter


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

From the older attic layout 1993-2003.....

I was trying to have a larger station under the downtown area....I made the station from Buildings Unlimited parts....

































Peter


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Don, I'm impressed!

And all of the statins look good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2019)

Pebo said:


> From the latest layout......using the MTH municipal building as the station building.....
> Peter


Very nice Peter! The Subway entrance is a great detail. That was a an excellent alternate use for the municipal building.

I think your scratch built Station from 2003 was very well done also.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2019)

Here are my Old English platforms 1 and 2:

View attachment 482872


View attachment 482874


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Most of you may have seen this before, but here it is again.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

I have several stations on my layout. But these two are the most prominent ones:

*Photo1:* _The main station is a throwback to Lionel tinplate days, and includes the matching station platform as well:_










*Photo2:* _The station on the upper level line is a Lionel Aluminum Rico Station:
_









David


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

So, a passenger station right at the corner of a crossover and at the front of a tunnel portal. I've never seen that before.

I like the rock formations behind your Rico Station.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

The crossing next to the station looks really good.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Yellowstone Special said:


> So, a passenger station right at the corner of a crossover and at the front of a tunnel portal. I've never seen that before.
> 
> I like the rock formations behind your Rico Station.


I can only take credit for placing the passenger station in that location. The excellent rockwork was done by Delia Bowstead, a master scenic artist who's worked for Dunham Studios on many a custom layout -- both residential and commercial. She is the best. I will pass along your kind words to Delia.



Millstonemike said:


> The crossing next to the station looks really good.


Thanks, Mike. I really wanted to incorporate that station "somewhere" on the layout. And since we used the Tinplate station w/platforms over on the other side of the layout, I thought this might be a unique -- albeit unconventional -- location for it... set in the foothills of the big mountain area of the layout... just adjacent to the Dept 56 village. 


David


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

best I have at the moment was originally a MTH bank


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2019)

Absolutely magnificent work all! Just stunning. I'm drooling. Be proud.


Regards,

Gary.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Durand Michigan. No tunnels but many diamonds.










Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2019)

My centerpiece station.

View attachment 483008


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm loving these stations.


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> My centerpiece station.
> 
> View attachment 483008


Wow, I realize now I have so much more to see of your layout. I absolutely love the underground tracks. Totally makes the GCT believable. What a shot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2019)

So many excellent photos of great stations, and all so different.

Thanks to everyone who has posted so far.

Emile, thanks for this really interesting thread.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well here's some pics of my little station. Nothing fancy.

View attachment 483028
































View attachment 483042


View attachment 483044


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Awesome Cole. That double slip switch appears to have a larger footprint than the station.


----------



## batstang2000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Mickeys' Station in snowy Gotham City


----------



## Palms to Pines (Dec 31, 2018)

This is one of the best threads going right now. Thank you Emile for starting this! I really enjoy seeing all the different Stations and creativity on everyone's layouts. 
John


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2019)

Your GCT installation is magnificent, Emile.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2019)

Palms to Pines said:


> This is one of the best threads going right now. Thank you Emile for starting this! I really enjoy seeing all the different Stations and creativity on everyone's layouts.
> John


I agree 100%, John. No drama, just marvelous photos of stations on our layouts. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

Tin Stations


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2019)

The Lionel 115 Train Station, one of my favorites.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2019)

batstang2000 said:


> Mickeys' Station in snowy Gotham City


That's a fun city. Plenty of Bat-Mobiles. Nice job.

Who is the manufacturer of Mickey's Station?

Emile


----------



## batstang2000 (Oct 26, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Who is the manufacturer of Mickey's Station?
> 
> Emile


It is a Department 56 Disney Village Mickey's Train Station 4032203 - I got it several years ago but I think there are plenty still on ebay.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2019)

batstang2000 said:


> It is a Department 56 Disney Village Mickey's Train Station 4032203 - I got it several years ago but I think there are plenty still on ebay.


. 

I have large Departmentb56 collection but I didn’t realize they offered a Disney Village. I’ll be checking that out now for sure. Thanks.


Emile


----------

